# HyperX Cloud oder Cloud 2?



## rob-man (4. März 2015)

Da mein G35 den Geist aufgibt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Headset für um die 100€.
Hab jetzt mehrmals von HyperX Cloud bzw Cloud 2 gelesen, dass es in der Preisklasse ungeschlagen
sein soll, daher möchte ich mir eins der beiden zulegen.

Das Cloud 2 soll jedoch aufgrund dieser Soundkarte im Kabel immer ein gewisses rauschen haben,
dafür soll der Klang angeblich besser sein.
Ich weis leider nicht ob der Soundchip in meinem Hero VI was taugt, weil dann könnte ich mir denke ich
das 2er sparen oder?


----------



## Jackbau3r73 (4. März 2015)

Das Hyper X Cloud ist Baugleich mit dem Qpad Qh-90 . Das habe ich und kann es empfehlen. Sitzt super bequem und der Sound ist auch top.  Nimm das normale Cloud das sollte vollkommen reichen. Wie dein Onboard sound ist weiß ich nicht. Hab ne Asus Xonar eingebaut. Oder bestellst beide und testest welches besser ist.


----------



## Darkseth (4. März 2015)

Bei knapp 30€ unterschied, definitiv 1er. Die soundkarte kann man mitnehmen, wenn man 10-15€~ aufpreis hat, so aber eher nicht. Dann kauft man sich lieber ne xonar DGX dazu.


----------



## rob-man (5. März 2015)

Habe noch garnicht daran gedacht zusätzlich eine Soundkarte zu kaufen, da auf der verpackung etc. der Soundchip meines Mainboards so umworben wird, dass ich mir gedacht habe das brauche ich nicht zusätzlich. 
Also würde ich klanglich schon einen merklichen unterschied haben? Weil dann werde ich mir die Xonar und das Cloud (1) holen.


----------



## Thallassa (5. März 2015)

rob-man schrieb:


> Habe noch garnicht daran gedacht zusätzlich eine Soundkarte zu kaufen, da auf der verpackung etc. der Soundchip meines Mainboards so umworben wird, dass ich mir gedacht habe das brauche ich nicht zusätzlich.
> Also würde ich klanglich schon einen merklichen unterschied haben? Weil dann werde ich mir die Xonar und das Cloud (1) holen.



Davon ist auszugehen. Du kannst natürlich um sicher zu gehen (ohnehin die beste Methode) die DGX mitbestellen, blind gegen den Onboard-Sound testen und zurückschicken, wenn du die DGX nicht als merklich besser empfindest.


----------



## rob-man (5. März 2015)

Die Soundkarte würde direkt überhalb meiner Graka stecken, ist das problematisch?


----------



## Bert2007 (6. März 2015)

Kann das cloud 1 nur empfehlen. Bis 100 euro eins der besten finde ich. Eine soundkarte würde ich mir schon gönnen. Du kannst sie da einbauen. Ich musste meine weiter unten einstecken da sie in verbindung mit der gtx970 probleme gemacht hat ( brummen )


----------



## rob-man (7. März 2015)

Hab mir jetzt das Cloud 1 und die Asus Xonar DGX geholt und bin zufrieden damit, bis jetzt noch keine Störgeräusche durch die Graka.
Wozu ist denn der hintere Knopf an der Kabel-Fernbedienung des Headsets?


----------



## Darkseth (8. März 2015)

Meinst du das Steckbare teil? Das dürfte wohl ein Mikro Stummschalter sein, da das teil seitlich neben dem Mikro kanal ist.
Steckt in der Anleitung/beschreibung nichts darüber?


----------



## rob-man (8. März 2015)

Links seitlich das ist der Stummschalter, rechts die Lautstärke, ich meine aber den großen Knopf an der Rückseite, der auch gleich wieder raus kommt.
Bei mir war kein Anleitung dabei.


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2015)

Selbstzerstörung?


----------

